# Marcel Desailly



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Marcel Desailly
Altezza: 183 cm
Peso: 80 Kg
Nazionalità: Francia
Ruolo: Difensore - Centrocampista

Di origine ganese, si stabilisce giovanissimo in Francia, e qui muove i primi passi nel mondo del calcio. Comincia nel Nantes, assieme al fratello, il quale morirà per un incidente nell'84.
Traumatizzato dalla tragedia, Desailly trasformerà il dolore in determinazione e finirà per imporsi nel club francese, attirando l'attenzione del più quotato Marsiglia, che lo acquisterà nell'estate del '92.
Qui vi resta una stagione, collezionando 57 presenze e segnando 2 reti. E' proprio con il club del presidente Tapie che Marcel incrocia per la prima volta i colori rossoneri, nella finale di coppa dei campioni del '93 che vede il successo dei marsigliesi.
Nell'ottobre del '93 viene acquistato dal Milan in sostituzione dell'infortunato Boban su consiglio di Jean Pierre Papin. Nel club rossonero impiega pochissimo tempo ad ambientarsi, diventa subito un perno del centrocampo ed uno dei pupilli di mister Capello, che lo considera elemento imprescindibile della squadra. Il Milan di quella stagione fa fatica a trovare la via del gol, ma, anche grazie all'innesto del francese, vanta una fase difensiva formidabile, testimoniata dallo straordinario record di imbattibilità di Sebastiano Rossi.
La prima stagione milanista di Desailly finisce in trionfo, con la conquista dello scudetto e con la gloriosa finale di Atene contro il Barcellona, nella quale il francese corona una prestazione memorabile con la marcatura del gol che chiude la partita.
Nelle due stagioni seguenti resta un perno della squadra, che arriva ancora una volta a giocarsi una finale di Champions League (la sfortunata serata di Vienna contro l'Ajax), e conquista nel '96 l'ultimo scudetto dell'era Capelliana.
Dopo la partenza di Don Fabio, il Milan attraversa due stagioni difficili. Marcel è travolto in parte dal disastro generale, ma, grazie all'impegno e la grinta dimostrati in campo, non cessa di essere un beniamino per i tifosi.
Resta al Milan fino all'estate '98, quando firma per il Chelsea. In rossonero colleziona 164 presenze segnando 7 reti. Toccante il suo ritorno a San Siro in occasione della sfida di Champions League nella stagione '99-'00, con lo stadio in piedi a riservagli una calorosa ovazione.
Giocherà per il club londinese fino al 2004, divenendone capitano, prima di lasciare l'Inghilterra per tentare un'avventura in Quatar.
In carriera Desailly vanta anche 116 presenza con la nazionale francese, con la quale ha militato tra il '94 e il '04 e ha vinto da protagonista l'accoppiata mondiale '98 - europeo '00.
Ritiratosi dopo l'esperienza quataregna nel 2005, a oggi fa il commentatore per la tv francese.
Nel suo palmarès vanta numerosi titoli, tra cui un Campionato Francese, 2 Campionati Italiani, una Supercoppa Italiana, una Coppa d'Inghilterra, una Charity Shield, 2 Coppe dei Campioni, 2 Supercoppe Europee, un Campionato del Mondo e un Campionato Europeo.
Giocatore di grande prestanza fisica, intelligenza tattica, ma anche dal piede educato, Desailly faceva della straordinaria bravura nella fase di interdizione il suo punto di forza. Durante la sua carriera milanista ha giocato quasi sempre come mediano, formando un'efficacissima diga per la difesa e costituendo un'affiatata coppia al centro del campo con Demetrio Albertini.
Al Chelsea e soprattutto in nazionale si è invece imposto giocando al centro della difesa, ruolo nel quale ha potuto far valere al meglio attributi come la forza fisica, il senso della posizione e la bravura nei palloni alti.

Forse a livello tecnico non è al livello delle leggende cui è stato fatto tributo finora, ma anche lui è stato un grandissimo.
L'ho appena visto su Milan Channel nel post partita di Milan Barca e mi ha emozionato molto vedere che la sua passione per il Milan è rimasta intatta..Grande giocatore e grandissimo cuore rossonero, è stato veramente un piacere rivederlo...





Palmares:

Competizioni nazionali
Campionato francese: 1 (revocato)
Olympique Marsiglia: 1992-1993
Campionato italiano: 2
Milan: 1993-1994, 1995-1996
Supercoppa italiana: 1
Milan: 1994
Coppa d'Inghilterra: 1
Chelsea: 1999-2000
Charity Shield: 1
Chelsea: 2000
Campionato qatariota: 1
Al Gharrafa: 2004-2005
Competizioni internazionali
Champions League: 2
Olympique Marsiglia: 1992-1993
Milan: 1993-1994
Supercoppa UEFA: 2
Milan: 1994
Chelsea: 1998
Nazionale [modifica]
Campionato del mondo: 1
Francia 1998
Campionato d'Europa: 1
Belgio-Olanda 2000
Confederations Cup: 2
Corea del Sud-Giappone 2001
Francia 2003


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] ho apportato qualche leggera modifica.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

quanto mi piaceva questo giocatore


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] ho apportato qualche leggera modifica.



Perfetto. Così è più completo!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Così è più completo!



Grazie. Naturalmente se vuoi occuparti di altri grandi del nostro passato fai pure.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie. Naturalmente se vuoi occuparti di altri grandi del nostro passato fai pure.



Appena ho tempo più che volentieri


----------



## runner (21 Febbraio 2013)

grandissimo giocatore!!
un vero muro difensivo e un centrocampista granitico!!

oltre ad avere un' intelligenza tattica non indifferente.....


----------



## Prinz (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ho iniziato a seguire il Milan l'anno che arrivò lui: un autentico mostro. In quella stagione fu stradecisivo: leggendaria la prestazione nella storica finale col Barcellona


----------



## Bawert (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri presente allo stadio


----------



## runner (14 Marzo 2013)

tra l' altro di lui ho un ottimo ricordo al Milan perchè anche se era molto forte aveva comunque molto rispetto di tutti ed era un vero campione!!


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

marcel, il centrocampista difensivo dei miei sogni.
non l'avrei mai lasciato andare al chelsea.

un campione unico... lasciate stare i vieira... questo era MOSTRUOSO


----------



## elpacoderoma (13 Settembre 2017)




----------



## 7vinte (13 Settembre 2017)

Dybala è forte quanto messi 


elpacoderoma ha scritto:


>


----------



## elpacoderoma (16 Settembre 2017)

Il Napoli di Sarri è come il Milan di Sacchi.


elpacoderoma ha scritto:


>


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> il napoli di sarri è come il milan di sacchi.



ahhahahahhhahahhhhhhahahhhhahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahah


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Marcel Desailly
> Altezza: 183 cm
> Peso: 80 Kg



Immaginavo fosse più alto e più pesante. Era un colosso che si mangiava chiunque in campo.


----------

